

Picture storage web site? But not flickr or picasa! - yradunchev

Any good site for free pictures upload &#38; organize &#38; sharing that is NOT connected with Yahoo (Microsoft) or Google?
======
For_Iconoclasm
<http://imgur.com> was created for Digg and Reddit about a year ago. It's
_really_ simple to use and recently has seen some new features, like albums.
I'm not sure if there are privacy settings of any sort, since I haven't
uploaded anything recently, with the new revision of the service.

~~~
qeorge
As I understand it, its privacy by obscurity. There's no search, so unless you
share the URL or its discovered, it would be private. That may or may not work
for you.

They have a $3/month plan that gives you flickr like features (large
uncompressed images, unlimited storage), and an API (free, but no commercial
use w/o consent). Looks pretty solid if you're intent on avoiding a large
company.

------
teilo
I know it's not free, but I use and love SmugMug. Granted it is targeted
toward amateur and pro photographers.

It's only $40 a year. The galleries look awesome. There are no ads. Unlimited
storage. No limits on image sizes. Galleries can be viewed as a slide show.
There's an iPad app (Meh).

You can also upgrade to a pro-level account and actually sell your pics for a
profit, as digital assets, prints, or merchandise.

~~~
dhess
Another vote for SmugMug. Pro accounts can also do custom homepage design, you
can create a CNAME for a domain you own that points to your SmugMug homepage,
the forums are great, and they offer an extra-cost "vault" feature for backing
up RAW images or other originals.

------
aeontech
photobucket?

If you're not adamant about 'free', zenfolio
[<http://www.zenfolio.com/zf/pricing.aspx>] is very nice, and quite
affordable.

~~~
ElbertF
If he doesn't like Yahoo, Microsoft and Google he sure isn't going to like
News Corp. That and Photobucket is a bucket of crap.

~~~
petervandijck
I believe NewsCorp just sold Photobucket?

------
kwiat
zooomr.com is worth a try. 23hq maybe too. tried photobucket?

~~~
yradunchev
zooomr.com is currently not open for registrations - they will be soon. I will
keep an eye on it.

------
pinksoda
Why did you put "Yahoo (Microsoft)"

Yahoo doesn't own Microsoft.

~~~
yradunchev
Microsoft owns Yahoo. And thats enough for me to stay away form Yahoo. But
thats just me. Everyone is free to decide whats good for him...

~~~
srslydude
I'm sorry that Yahoo hasn't invested enough in evangelists to stop people like
you from spreading FUD like this.

* Yahoo established a relationship with Microsoft. The relationship involves refactoring both Bing and Yahoo Search to use the same web index.

* The crawler, storage and serving infrastructure for web indexes are capital intensive. It has nothing to do with technology -- it amounts to buying up farmlands in Idaho to store millions of computers.

* Hence, it's simply about whoever has the largest pile of cash. Since Yahoo's pile of cash is tiny compared to Google, the ONLY way to stop Google from a monopoly is Microsoft.

* This lets Yahoo concentrate on improving search outside of the boring parts of search. They're calling this the "death of the 10 blue links". If you see yahoo search today, they're ahead of Google on this.

* Outsourcing capital-intensive parts allows Yahoo to innovate on things that they are VERY good at: content optimization, display advertising, and editorial content.

* Thanks to this deal, Yahoo also now owns 100% of the display advertising market outside of doubleclick. This includes all Microsoft properties. What's important to note is that Facebook has a display deal with Microsoft till 2011.

I hope that makes it clearer. Yahoo is not MS's bitch. MS is not Yahoo's
bitch. This is a strategic partnership. This happens in business.

~~~
yradunchev
Thank you. You're all right of course - I don't argue. You have my 1 point for
your evangelism.

As I say before - I expressed only my personal opinion and I don't have any
intention to start discussion or flame war on that matter. Can I express my
opinion or it's not allowed? I simply don't like Microsoft/Google and the way
they do business - is there anything wrong with that? Or we all MUST adore and
love Microsoft and Google? Of course all these questions are rhetorical and I
don't demand answers.

Wish you all the best.

